# To chtění jinejch a mý vlastní, který se smálo a dělalo uraženou



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mám taky problemy rozumět té větě:
Když jsem před lety chodívala navečer ven, cejtila jsem pohledy. Za zádama, po stránach. To chtění jinejch a mý vlastní, který se smálo a dělalo uraženou. 
1. Slovo chtění není mi to v tom kontextu jasné.
2. Jaký je subject sloves smát se a dělat... ? Asi mý vlastní? My vlastní: myself?
Děkuju moc za pomoc


----------



## Jana337

Moje interpretace:
To libido ostatních lidí a mé vlastní libido, které se mi vysmívalo ... (ten konec moc nechápu).


----------



## parolearruffate

A proč by ji to libido vysmělo?


----------



## Jana337

[spekulace]
Třeba protože ona toužila po lásce, což kvůli společenským konvencím na maloměstě nebylo možné. A libido bylo škodolibé.
[/spekulace]


----------



## zuzanadoma

no to se myslím stává leckomu, mně teda rozhodně:

člověk po něčem touží, a zároveň s tou touhou bojuje ;-)
- a navíc často ani pořádně neví, co to přesně chce 

subject = chtění


----------



## parolearruffate

mh, a pak to: a dělalo uraženou... že mě uražilo?


----------



## zuzanadoma

asi: chlapi se po ní ohlíželi, sama by si ráda s někým začala, ale zároveň s tou touhou bojovala - výsledek: vypadalo to, že ji ty pohledy uráží, mohla působit třeba nafoukaně


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, dobrá interpretace!


----------



## parolearruffate

Prosím vás,
vratím se k tomu abych se vám ptála, jestli vyraz: dělat uraženou je to stejné jak urazit, jestli se to obyčejně použivá.
Děkuju moc


----------



## parolearruffate

Ops ne! Ted tomu asi rozumím. Já dělám uraženou asi když se tvářím, že jsem uraženou. Je to tak?


----------



## winpoj

Ano. Dělá uraženou = předstírá, že je uražená, ač ve skutečnosti uražená není.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh... prominte... tady je to ale: To chtění dělalo uražen*ou*. Takže: to chtění mě urazilo?


----------



## winpoj

Je to neobvyklá formulace. To chtění je tady personifikováno - proto se např. může smát. V té větě je takové vnitřní napětí - na jednu stranu je chtění prezentováno jako něco odlišného od vypravěčky, ale na druhou stranu je jasné, že to byla vypravěčka, která se smála a dělala uraženou. Tak si s ní prostě hrála ta její touha v interakci s touhou těch druhých, kteří na ni vrhali pohledy.

Rozhodně to neznamená, že by chtění urazilo vypravěčku.


----------



## cajzl

Ještě poznámka:

To chtění jinejch a mý vlastní! _- ta věta nemá přísudek._ 

Mý vlastní chtění se smálo a dělalo uražen*ou*.
=
Mé vlastní chtění se smálo a předstíralo, že je uražen*é*.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Ted je to jasný.


----------

